# How to find a job after applying the EOI



## neeta.k156 (Feb 22, 2013)

Hii,

I have successfully received my skills assessment for Human Resources position. I have also lodged an EOI application online. What do I do next to get a relevant and good salaried job faster. Also, can I apply for the VISA now based on the skills assessment result or do I do it only after I get a job.

Please guide as soon as possible.


----------



## 27272 - deactivated (Dec 20, 2012)

Hi Neeta.

Congrats on getting Skill Assessment result. I have posted my application yesterday.

I believe as you have already lodged an EOI, you will need to wait and see which state sponsor's you. Then depends on invitation from State, you will have search job in the same state.

Also, which VISA are you applying for ?
How long Skill assessment people takes to get us result and which kind of result, I can see your, if you don't mind ?

I am not planning to appear for IELTS next month.

Regards
Akshay


----------

